# Timemaster died



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

Only 4 months after purchasing my toro timemaster 30 (21199), the engine died mid cut last night. No, it didn't run out of gas, Lol

Sigh... Mechanical things break. I'll get over it. But my heart hurts knowing my lawn is half cut, and will be 2-3 weeks over grown before warrantee repairs can be made. I guess i could try cutting 15,000 square feet with my trimmer?
2020 sucks :lol:

What have y'all done when you don't have a backup? Pay a high school kid? Borrow your neighbors? Scissors? The withdrawal is real


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You could find a local rental place?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It was about Time.


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> It was about Time.


 :nod: timemaster dies 40% faster than other mowers?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Neighbor or someone has to be willing to loan you a machine.
Or you could get into reel mowing with a manual.

Long as you had the right amount of oil in it I would chalk it up to "infant mortality", stuff happens. 
Good luck with speedy warranty repair.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Home depot rents them if you can't borrow from your neighbor.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

When my timemaster died I forced the dealer to loan me their loaner.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Good idea to have more than one mower for sure.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> Good idea to have more than one mower for sure.


... until you have 4 or 5 sitting around waiting on repairs. Yep, I'm lazy.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

LoCutt said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea to have more than one mower for sure.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

I found out my timemaster has zero compression and they have ordered a replacement engine.

In the mean time i have been borrowing a 22 inch corded electric push mower.
Let me just tell you, size DOES matter! Even my wife commented on how much smaller this one is. It takes forever and i have to do a little dance around the cord . 
All joking aside, does anybody have experience on how long a replacement b&s engine takes to order and install?


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

2 weeks turned to two months. But i finally did get my timemaster back with warranty repairs. It runs again! 
I ended up borrowing a 20" corded electric mower from a neighbor. I'm grateful to have had something, but even more grateful to have the 30" swath back.


----------



## NZONE4284 (Sep 26, 2020)

This happened to me last week. The kill switch connector at motor came apart.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

NZONE4284 said:


> This happened to me last week. The kill switch connector at motor came apart.


I thought this causes the opposite problem - cant get the motor to stop running...no?


----------



## NZONE4284 (Sep 26, 2020)

You'd think right? Makes sense. At the motor, there was a male female connector that separated, it looked like it traced back to the kill switch. I'll look again when I get it back. Mines in dealer getting a new transmission.


----------

